# Schwinn Hurricane 5 $750



## kreika (Sep 11, 2017)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/bik/d/schwinn-hurricane/6295629053.html



 

 

 
Never seen one of these before. Rare?


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 11, 2017)

Kinda rare,but not highly collectible,yet.I passed on a much nicer one at 550 a while back.


----------

